# Cryptogenic Stroke



## grothrock (Nov 14, 2011)

What ICD-9 code would I use for Cryptogenic Stroke.


----------



## nrichard (Nov 14, 2011)

A.D.A.M.Definition: A stroke which cannot be attributed to any specific cause after an extensive search for the most common causes, such as cardiac and other emboli, large or small artery thrombi or atherosclerosis. 
Also Known As: stroke of unknown cause
 There are several different codes, but I would need to know if there was a hemorrhage, occlusion, if there was a disease process, or if this is needed to be a late effect code. I would query the physician.


----------

